# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Polar Loop, activity tracker, Polar Electro, Kempele, Finland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Polar Electro

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Polar Loop 2 fitness tracker wants you to move it like Apple Watch"

by Lily Prasuethsut
July 15, 2015

----------

